#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  October Member of the Month

## .Karma.

Its such a pleasure to do this Member of the Month, as we are both avid Disney fans! 



This beautiful soul is one of the sweetest members I have had the pleasure of talking to! I dont think Ive ever seen her say a cross word. 



Since 2014, this member has been with us and since then she has been an avid writer, and definitely an asset to us on RPA. 



Some of her RPs include Battle of Limbo, Humans and Demons, Mine and Mine Alone, Strangers in the Forest,The Vengeful Angel, The Academy of Superheroes, The Mortal Instruments, and City of Chaos. 

Dang that was a mouthful!



Without further ado, please give our newest Member of the Month some extra love as she definitely deserves it!

Here is her VM's in case you want to show more love there! 





Spoiler: Do you know who this lovely member is?

----------


## Kris



----------


## Sparkz

Oh! Literally was not expecting this. Well thanks! I am very honored!

----------


## DCaesar of Wakanda

AY, you movin on up! Congrats!!

----------


## Kayser

Congratulations!

----------


## Catharijne

Congratulations! Yaaay!

----------


## Tolvo

Grats.  ::):

----------


## Kourtney

Congratulations love!

----------


## Lleona

Congratulation ^^

----------


## Price

YAY! Congratulations Sparkz! You’re a-freaking-mazing!!!!

----------


## Notty

Yay! Congratulations!

----------


## Sinderella

Congrats!

----------


## Watson

Congratulations on being member of the month, Sparkz!

----------


## Merry

Spoiler: Hurray 








HURRAY! HURRAY! HURRAY!  HURRAY! HURRAY!

----------


## Blazing Falcons

Congrats!

----------


## Sakura

Congratulations from a new kid on the block

----------


## Garrus

Congratulations.

----------


## Storm



----------

